# Is it ok for a chihuahua to jump on its hind legs?



## dimseen (Aug 30, 2012)

My dad kept luring my chihuahua to jump on its hind legs and I am worried that this might cause leg problems since chihuahuas have such thin legs. Is it ok for a chihuahua to jump excessively like that?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know about if it's okay, but my moms chi, Rocky, walks on his hind legs. We call him the circus freak because he walks on his hind legs, balances on anything he can, and puts on a show for guests!

But he does all that naturally. Idk how it would be if we were making him do it. But it's quite the opposite- we want him to stop and he won't!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie does a trick where we get her to stand on her hind legs. I don't know if I would want her jumping on them though.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

When mine are playing pepper jumps around on her hind legs with her front legs up in the air. She looks like a tiny bear going to attack lily. Lol


----------

